# Shimano Dura - Ace CF WH -7850 wheels



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

I've been in the market for an new set of wheels since my bike purchase. I did have more then a fill brands on my radar:

1 - Mavic R-Sys SL

2- Reynolds 

3 - Bontrager Race XXX - Lite

However, after doing some research I kind felt intimidating by the Mavic problems with the front wheels. I really want the Reynolds, but this one came along eBay and I won the auction they cost me less the $760.00 OTD. Don't know what to expect from it but I think I'll like it.

2010 Shimano Dura-Ace WH-7850-C24- SL CARBON-FIBER wheel set. I'll paired with Dura - Ace cassete 12-27, tires TBD.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Out of your listed choices, I think you chose well, enjoy your new wheels!


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Nice wheels for sure!

You can't go wrong with any high end stuff from Shimano. :smilewinkgrin:

Cheers!


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks guys

Cassete arrived today. Can't wait to try the new wheels this coming weekend.

Regards Luciano


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

great choice


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

How are these wheels going?

I'm building up a bike with 7800 at the moment (mostly 2ndhand eBay finds), and am toying with the idea of grabbing either the CL or SL 7850 wheels (as www.merlincycles.co.uk have them reasonably cheap).


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Are those weights with or without skewers? If with, I guess that would account for the 100g difference over the 1380 marked on the rims. 

I might buy DA cassettes if they were going to last me more than one or two seasons, but they're just too expensive for an expendable item, IMO.


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

StillKeen said:


> How are these wheels going?
> 
> I'm building up a bike with 7800 at the moment (mostly 2ndhand eBay finds), and am toying with the idea of grabbing either the CL or SL 7850 wheels (as www.merlincycles.co.uk have them reasonably cheap).


 They've being good so far. I've done lots of ridding on it and it has holding up pretty good.
99% of my ridding is around the Palos Verdes peninsula in CA and the roads around here, they are brutal pot holes and patches everywhere, short but step hills with some nice down-hill sections and this is what I've noticed.

Comfort, very supple with a good stiffness balance

Going up-hill, its weight or lack of it is noticeable when paired with the rear hub quick response it makes for a pretty good climbing wheel, very responsive

Going Down Hill you can push it pretty hard and its seems to hold the line you want with out flexing - Im about 165lbs (summer) and about 175lbs (winter) , breaking surface its butter smooth I don't feel any pulsing at all when applying the brakes.

Bling factor is a little dull if compared with a deep dish rims.

They've been good and reliable so far, plus the weight factor and price if compared with the more expensive wheels out there is pretty appealing.


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't remember, but I think was without it.

Thanks


----------

